# Today In The Fishroom~4/5/10 Adonis Pleco close up



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

I've had this Adonis Pleco for several years. It resided in the pond for half that time. Really a very nice looking fish with long trailers on the caudal fin. The fish itself is about a foot long. I have always told my frined that have asked that keeping these fish alongside some of the larger cichlids works...because eating one of these would be like eating a rock covered with spines.










Here's some close ups of fins to prove the point.




























Like most Pleco, they spend a lot of time attached to a wall. I waited until this fish was on the bottom of the photo tank then shot from below. Lighting was a bit tricky. SInce most of the photos are lit primarily from above and a little below, I had to switch it around and do the opposite. This time I laid underneath and bounced two flash units into a diffuser from below. Really interesting mouth structure.


----------



## hydrophyte (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow that is a handsome fish.


----------



## sampster5000 (Feb 27, 2010)

Awesome pleco. Great photography.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

This is mine on the side.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

awesome looking fish and shots.


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

Excellent pics as always AMJ! I see you are switching up species selection.
cc


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice pics, you really have a great photography skills!


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks all. I've always liked Pleco. When the pond was up I had a half dozen various botttom feeders. Now I ave a couple dozen across my tanks.


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

Love the pictures!! I'll have to try and snap a photo of my Bruno he is amazing!! But smart he is hard to get a pic of.... He's about 7" in length... great color markings...


----------

